# EU agrees Iran Sanctions



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2007)

BBC NEWS | Europe | EU agrees Iran nuclear sanctions

Good, they go further than the current UN ones (although it won't stop France if they want to sell them some military hardware no doubt)...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 23, 2007)

And what's the word on the French election? Who is going to be top frog?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 23, 2007)

The fattest most ugly one, thats usually how it works


----------



## mkloby (Apr 23, 2007)

Go Sarkozy!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh. When mentioned fattest ugliest, I was thinking of Segolene.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

Does not matter. Iran will not stop with these sanctions and France will do everything in its power to go around these sanctions and make some money off of them before the war happens with Iran.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 24, 2007)

And meanwhile the Chinese and Russians are cutting "energy" deals with Iran.


----------



## Erich (Apr 24, 2007)

it will be worthless I can guarantee it ...........


----------



## mkloby (Apr 24, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Does not matter. Iran will not stop with these sanctions and France will do everything in its power to go around these sanctions and make some money off of them before the war happens with Iran.



Oh - you mean France whoring themselves out at the detriment to western civilization? Big shocker there.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 24, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> And meanwhile the Chinese and Russians are cutting "energy" deals with Iran.




Can you really blame the Russians though, i mean theyre so broke

And the Chinese (since they just discovered Capitalism) are out to maake as much money as possible

but i save _some_ sympathy for Russia


----------



## Erich (Apr 24, 2007)

sympathy for Russia ? are you serious ?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 24, 2007)

Not for their government, for their people

but my point is, that they are so broke that almost half of their manufactured goods are exported

I beleive thats what Readers Digest said


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 24, 2007)

Readers Digest. 

Man Russia has been undergoing a massive economy influx based upon oil reserves. While I won't argue that this perhaps does not trickle down to the masses, Russia is flush with cash. If I recall correctly, its currently in double digit economic growth.


----------



## majorwoody10 (Oct 26, 2007)

sanctions work good , remember how we brought sadam to his knees with our killer" oil for palaces " sanctions ,russkis and frogs were hip deep in that fiasco too...


----------

